# Sticky  Possible tournament in Montana.



## JTslinger

Hey everyone, trying to gauge interest in a tournament in Montana. There are not any out west, and I’ve been speaking to someone who wants to hold one in Bozeman. Looking to see interest level before formal organization of said tournament begins.


----------



## treefork

Approximate tentative date ? Like season and year ?


----------



## JTslinger

treefork said:


> Approximate tentative date ? Like season and year ?


Not sure yet, I just spoke to the guy who would be organizing it last night. Most likely would be some time in the summer.


----------



## treefork

Just checked the distance. and travel time . I'm out .


----------



## Tobor8Man

A bit of a drive from Colorado - but, my wife and I lived in Montana in the ‘80’s and have talked about visiting. Put me down as a possible. Thanks!


----------



## vince4242

I am in Colorado, and a possible for me as well. All depends on the time of year, would be very cool to get together and shoot with Tober and other slingshooters!


----------



## MakoPat

Following.

Bozeman sounds nice. 
So many shooters out west. but y'all have so much distance between ere'where.

Kelvin Pham may host one in or near L.A.

I am working on making a comprehensive list of possible events for 2022. When I get it done I want to share it on every slingshot platform. So when you get it all worked out, please, let me know.


----------



## MTCole

I realize this is a older thread, but I would be interested depending on exact dates and my schedule and abilities considering I just picked up a slingshot again after not shooting since I was a little kid.


----------



## Jorypotts

JTslinger said:


> Hey everyone, trying to gauge interest in a tournament in Montana. There are not any out west, and I’ve been speaking to someone who wants to hold one in Bozeman. Looking to see interest level before formal organization of said tournament begins.
> [/QUOT id come from
> 
> 
> MTCole said:
> 
> 
> 
> I realize this is a older thread, but I would be interested depending on exact dates and my schedule and abilities considering I just picked up a slingshot again after not shooting since I was a little kid.
> 
> 
> 
> I would come from Idaho to take part.
Click to expand...


----------



## BuddaHulk

JTslinger said:


> Hey everyone, trying to gauge interest in a tournament in Montana. There are not any out west, and I’ve been speaking to someone who wants to hold one in Bozeman. Looking to see interest level before formal organization of said tournament begins.


I’m in! Just need the details when they are available.


----------



## KarlHungus

BuddaHulk said:


> I’m in! Just need the details when they are available.


Things are sparse out here in the west. Hopefully we can get interest up and have a decent sized group like the east coast does, some tournaments would be fun.


----------



## Got Bands

I’ll try to make it it depends on the dates but it sounds like a great idea


----------



## Jorypotts

KarlHungus said:


> Things are sparse out here in the west. Hopefully we can get interest up and have a decent sized group like the east coast does, some tournaments would be fun.


I would make the drive from Idaho with my boys


----------

